# Want to apply for Canadian PR. I have so many question



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am sorry if the questions I am going to ask have already been answered here somewhere. But I need answers to my own personal situation.

I am a 27 year old and have a bachelors degree in Mechanical Engineering and a masters degree in Petroleum Engineering

I am looking to apply for a Canadian PR. I figured out that the best possible way for me to do this would be through the express entry process.

Q1: Express entry states that I must have at least 1 year of work experience. I have 10 months on experience as a trainee engineer in Pakistan and 1.5 year experience as a logistics assistant (35 hrs/week) in Australia. Would this experience count? or does only engineering experience count when applying for PR since my other job wasn't a skilled job / related to my occupation?

Q2: I have already taken a PTE test and have a perfect score of 90 on each level. However, I understand that PTE tests are not recognised for Canadian PR. I am going to take the IELTS soon but should I take a general test or an academic test?

Q3: Seeing that I have a degree in Mechanical and Petroleum which are both in the Occupational List (I think) how am I going to be assessed? Will I have to fill out 2 separate EOI's? to increase my chances?

Q4: My bachelors degree is from Pakistan which probably means I have to get them assessed by a Canadian engineering body where can I find info on that how much does it cost and how long does it take?

Q5: My masters degree is from UK which means it comes under Washington accord will I have to get that checked too?

Thank you for all your help. I look forward to getting these questions answered and keep annoying you guys until I get there.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well firstly all your education requires equivalisation for Canadian Immigration purposes. That will help decide your CRS score and consequently if you’re eligible for EE or PR. Consider having it done by WES. Your work history should be on a permanent F/T position.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

A B.A. from Pakistan is not up to Canadian standards.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

colchar said:


> A B.A. from Pakistan is not up to Canadian standards.


 What's BA? bachelors of art? I haven't done that xD


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

10cu5T said:


> What's BA? bachelors of art? I haven't done that xD


You should do some reading (http://www.peo.on.ca/index.php/ci_id/2057/la_id/1.htm) as to what the word ENGINEER means in Canada. It is an occupation of extremely high standards and many people in other countries who call themselves engineers may not legally do so in Canada. Recognition by its professional body is required to call oneself a P.Eng.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

Auld Yin said:


> You should do some reading (http://www.peo.on.ca/index.php/ci_id/2057/la_id/1.htm) as to what the word ENGINEER means in Canada. It is an occupation of extremely high standards and many people in other countries who call themselves engineers may not legally do so in Canada. Recognition by its professional body is required to call oneself a P.Eng.


So a UK degree isn't up to the standard either? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

To call yourself an "Engineer" in Canada you have to hold a P.Eng designation. For a Canadian this usually means having completed a 4 year Engineering Degree (in Canada) then working as an "Engineer in Training" under the direct supervision of a qualified Engineer for another 4 years.

Overseas qualifications will be assessed by the provincial organization who oversee the system who will likely determine what is necessary for you to meet their requirements. this is likely to be a combination of additional study/Examinations and additional relevant work experience.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

so basically what you guys are saying is that I should get my degrees assessed first.. to see where they put me? its not necessary i get recognised as an engineer.. I could be recognised as a technician or something?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

10cu5t said:


> so basically what you guys are saying is that i should get my degrees assessed first.. To see where they put me? Its not necessary i get recognised as an engineer.. I could be recognised as a technician or something?
> 
> Sent from my pixel 2 xl using tapatalk


yes!!


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

ohh ok.. can you guys help out with the other questions? the ielts and experience one.. i will look into getting my degress assessed..

So I should get my masters from UK assessed? and just apply using that? cause the Pakistani degree would be sub par anyway?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The General IELTS test will suffice. 
Your working experience should be at least permanent for min for 1 year. 
You should provide all your education but your U.K. Masters should suffice for assessment.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

Auld Yin said:


> The General IELTS test will suffice.
> Your working experience should be at least permanent for min for 1 year.
> You should provide all your education but your U.K. Masters should suffice for assessment.


does my exp has to be strictly engineering? I read someone where 30hrs a week is considered fulltime or an equal amount of part time would also work.. is that not true?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

10cu5T said:


> What's BA? bachelors of art? I haven't done that xD


A bachelor's degree, which you claim to have done.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

10cu5T said:


> So a UK degree isn't up to the standard either?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


The British degree is up to our standards, the Pakistani degree is not.

But regardless, having a degree does not make one an engineer here in Canada. It is much more complicated than that and, if your bachelor's isn't up to our standard, you would likely be required to upgrade your education before you were able to think about qualifying as an engineer here.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

ok so lets say my pakistan degree isnt asessed as an engineer.. but my uk degree is.. can I not apply as a petroleum engineer? is that on the occupation list..?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It’s not ours to decide if it’s on the list. You need to do that yourself. If you’re going to apply as a Petroleum Engineer you will need to have done at least one year’s F/T experience in that profession. 
I imagine you’ve figured out that it’s a difficult process, this immigration process into Canada lark. The rules are strict and if not adhered to could result in the applicant being denied entry EVER.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

10cu5T said:


> ok so lets say my pakistan degree isnt asessed as an engineer.. but my uk degree is.. can I not apply as a petroleum engineer? is that on the occupation list..?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



I suppose you can apply as an engineer, but you cannot work as one.


----------



## 10cu5T (Jul 14, 2016)

I guess I will get my degrees assessed first.. see how that turns out.. and share the result with u guys here... then go on from there.. thanks for the help guys

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

